# My04 Subaru STI Build Log



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey All,
Heres my First real install attempt at a simple, somewhat SQ build log in my 2004 Subaru STI. I dont have alot of equipment, and its been ongoing with trying to treat the doors, and still have the car available for my daily driving needs. So forgive me for the slow process, but I am making good progress, and taking my time in doing so...

Equipment - (Again, nothing great for now, Im trying to go after the best job I can do with what I have)

*Source - Alpine CDA-105 HU
*Tuning - Alpine PXA-H100 & Alpine KTX-H100 Software & Mic Kit
*Front - MB Quart DSD-216 6" 1/2 Components
*Rear - Dayton RS100 4 4" Woofers (Light rear fill)
*Sub - Infinity Reference 1042 10" DVC
*Amps - PPI-A300 Art running the Sub. Kenwood KAC-464(OLD) Front & Rear for now.
*Misc - Wires, Fat Mat, Dynamat, Ensolite, etc. (Ordering some MLV soon, but would like to find it local for shipping purposes)

Front - The 6 1/2 will be in there stock door locations, and the tweeters will be mounted in the A-pillars somewhat higher then normal to clear the bulked up dash on the cluster of the 04 STI's. 2 Channels on the Kenwood amp.
Rear - The 4's will be mounted in the stock location as well and turned down pretty low, just for some fill. Other 2 Channels on the Kenwood amp.
Sub - Custom built fiberglass enclousure, and this will be my first fiberglassing venture. Which I have already finished and those Pics will be up first soon!

Thanks all that look, care, comment, etc... Happy Building!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sub Enclosure Build Pics...
Taping the area (Drivers side trunk area)






Adding in some rope for reinforcement.


Placing the Sub ring in.


Wrapping and Resin.


Test Fit, and more layers.


Wrapped in carpet, and final test fit.


With Sub in and fit for final location.


Not the best in the world, but Im pretty damn happy with my first fiberglass build. So on to the rest, and more pics to come.
Thanks


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some work on the rear doors for the rear fill. Some passenger side wire termination, started the dampening, and the new baffles I made to accept the not so 4" Dayton HS100's. I used the original speaker adpater that was in the Subie since it had nice connection to attach to the door, and also has a large lip inside the door itself to help protect the back of the speaker. I bolted the new MDF undercoated baffles to those stock adpaters. Works well. Will have more to come...


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice for a 1st FG build. What exactly is the "rope" you used for reinforcement?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

love stis.

in for more


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

DJSPANKY said:


> Very nice for a 1st FG build. What exactly is the "rope" you used for reinforcement?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I saw it used in some big web page fiberglass tutorial, that I kinda of studied a bit to get the hang of the fiberglassing. I guess it helps for the larger flat areas...


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

For anyone you cares, heres the first subaru I owned. It was also an 04, but a WRX, that I totaled. At least I got an STI out of it! I do miss that first one though...


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

jace314 said:


> I saw it used in some big web page fiberglass tutorial, that I kinda of studied a bit to get the hang of the fiberglassing. I guess it helps for the larger flat areas...


Is it string, rope, or some other form of composite material? I suppose it would act like rebar, but rebar is used for tensile strength, and I can't imagine you'r putting your enclosure under that much of a tensile load. I would love to read more about this if you have a link.


----------



## ScreamoLeo (Aug 30, 2010)

just curious how you're securing the sub. I've seen lots of fiberglass enclosures for sti's and always wondered how they secured that sub.


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

DJSPANKY said:


> Is it string, rope, or some other form of composite material? I suppose it would act like rebar, but rebar is used for tensile strength, and I can't imagine you'r putting your enclosure under that much of a tensile load. I would love to read more about this if you have a link.


Heres the link. It was on here (Diyma) as well.
I think its great...
Fiberglass subwoofer box - a tutorial


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

ScreamoLeo said:


> just curious how you're securing the sub. I've seen lots of fiberglass enclosures for sti's and always wondered how they secured that sub.


Im using some industrial velcro, and with the false floor Im building (Which you will see), comes up about 3/4 of inch, so I will have the sub box in place on the trunk floor and cut the false floor around where the sub box is, which will also push against the box keeping it there.


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not much to add, but I finshed the rear passenger door with CLD tiles, and ensolite. Once I get some MLV I will just pop the door off and cover them up. I would say though, thats its a much nicer thud when I close the door. Which anyone with older Subarus know, its hard to get them quiet. Im sure I have a challange ahead to dampen the loud exhaust. Its fun though...

Couple pics...
Heres the Rear Drivers side door without any work (For reference)


And the Rear Passenger Door with CLD, and Ensolite complete.


Same side, door card.


Its getting there. I will have more as we go...
Thanks


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice build up! I'm basically doing the same with an 05 saab 9-2x (saabaru) very soon. I think that was a killer first attempt on the box. Did you use chopped strand or matt that is woven? i can't tell if the construction lines are just tape showing through...

Those daytons full range i take it?

And yes I am looking forward to making my car quieter as well!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

tlow98 said:


> Nice build up! I'm basically doing the same with an 05 saab 9-2x (saabaru) very soon. I think that was a killer first attempt on the box. Did you use chopped strand or matt that is woven? i can't tell if the construction lines are just tape showing through...
> 
> Those daytons full range i take it?
> 
> And yes I am looking forward to making my car quieter as well!


I used both chopped and matt basically. And yeah, I had stock rears, and like alittle fill, so Im gonna try out the full range dayton. They were only $20 a pop. I figure I will try to keep them some what mid area, and faded more towards the front so there not too harsh.
Itsmy first time with any Daytons, so Im starting with the small 4" to see how they are as well!
Thanks!


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

good stuff, can't wait to hear your listening impressions


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

i curious to hear how it sounds aswell


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I will let you guys know...Im hoping it will be decent SQ, which I imagine it will. The downfall for now I think will be that I dont have any MLV yet, so I think it will still be fairly loud inside from the exhaust and wheels, etc...


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

jace314, check out Audio Integrations - this link is for your car specifically ... look for the install instructions. They show how to find a bolt-hole right underneath where your sub is. You can actually bolt it down 

... course, not sure if your false floor goes over that far or not. Anyhow, just a thought.

Nice fiberglass job!


----------



## rufast (Aug 7, 2010)

how's the sound at speed? thats the one thing i am trying to overcome on my evo8.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Makes me miss my '06 STi. Nice box!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Schnitz said:


> Makes me miss my '06 STi. Nice box!


What happen to it? Did you sell it?

I know Im alittle behind, but Im taking my time with a couple things on the install! Will have updates and pics soon! Promise...

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks sharp!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Im alittle behind with the crazy snow, and cold weather, and my garage is not heated so the work I have been able to do has been alittle at a time. Im also having a slight set back. As I started running my power wire down the drivers side of the car I found some ground wire, and RCA's under the carpet, under the drivers seat. Looks like there might have been an amp there at some point. So since Im trying to do the best job I can, now I have to take my center console out, and try to find where these wires are hiding so I can rip them out!

So on with the work, and pics soon!

Thanks


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

any updates on this?


----------



## STI GUY (Feb 5, 2011)

To quiet the exhaust put some sound deadening under the dog shelf under the back window. I saw you asking about it on another thread but I'm too lazy to look for it. The seat helps shield the noise form the trunk but alot of noise comes form there. Careful though you thought performance mods were addicting stereo systems can be even more so.


----------



## Chayse (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice STi. I had an '05 at one time. It was a lot louder stock than my current '11 Hatch.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done - it is nice to see more Subarus on this site. Although most of them are STIs...my Forester is still a bit of a loner.


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I have pretty much finished running all the wires! I had a couple headaches with some old wiring I found in the car as I was moving along, so I did a complete clean up of those first. 

I ran my power wire, and rca's, speakers, remote leads, etc...I also mounted my Imprint unit in the center arm rest, so I ran 3 sets of RCA from there down the side door sills to the trunk, and I also ran 2 sets to the HU if I ever need to run the imprint off the HU. Just some added wiring I guess! So its been alot of work, and will have some pics, but again, Its wires! 

Also have had this stomach bug for the last 24 hours, so thats keeping me alittle un-motivated...


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, little update...
I will be doing a false floor in the spare well for the amps, so I have the wires ran back there now, and ready to go. I also added the floor (wood) that will be holding amps and will be covered with a trim panel and re-carpeted to match. You'll see...

The head unit is in along with the Ipod in the center armrest (Upper area) and the Imprint unit I mounted inside the lower area of the armrest for easy access to the mic-line In.

Pics - 
Wires in the trunk.









Head Unit.









Ipod In armrest.









Imprint in lower armrest.









Front doors should be next...


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Im going to try out this budget JL sub I got for $59...
The 10WX single 4 ohm. 
I was able to get the amps wired up, and the trim panels in the trunk completed. I think its ok. Its my first time at anything of this magnatude, and Im not that great yet at cutting and covering the mdf. But regardless, I like it, and I was able to keep pretty much all of my trunk space! Heres some pics of course...

The new sub. With the grill which I think looks nice.


Amps wired up on the base floor piece. I decided to do holes and grommets and wire it nicely even though you wont see them.




With the trim panel on top of the amps with openings.


Final trim covers in place. Next time I will try to do one large piece in the center, and smaller ones on the side, but I couldnt figure out a way to get them in the trunk so I did it this way for now.


To cover the amps, I made a breathable removeable panel and tryed my hand at putting the STI logo under the carpeting.


Final shot of the trunk with everything in place.



I will do the front doors next...
More to come soon!


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, love the PPI amp install!

... i just recently put my golf clubs in the back of my '03 wrx wagon, and realized that an audio integrations sub (much like what you have) will take up a lot of valuable side-to-side real estate back there... i'm thinking that IF i want a sub, it'll end up going where your amps are.... once again though, great job on the amp install! love the colorful PPI's


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

CSEmoses said:


> Wow, love the PPI amp install!
> 
> ... i just recently put my golf clubs in the back of my '03 wrx wagon, and realized that an audio integrations sub (much like what you have) will take up a lot of valuable side-to-side real estate back there... i'm thinking that IF i want a sub, it'll end up going where your amps are.... once again though, great job on the amp install! love the colorful PPI's


Thanks for the comments... I dont use my trunk to much anymore, except for the regular shopping and tools, etc, so for me its not too much space lost!

I decided to go with the Phoenix RSD65cs in the front doors, so I will have those in, along with the tweets in the A-pillars soon. Then pretty much tune it.


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was reading this thinking nice work. Then I got to the wiring/amp/cover for amps and said, "WOW!" That is very nice work!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks jack! Im not the craftiest wood builder, but I practice with the router until I felt comfortable enough to make the cuts, and at least have a look somewhat stock back there.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I like it. Nice and simple and I LOVE the amp choice.


----------

